

Google Remotely Deletes a Pair of Apps from Android Phones - huhtenberg
http://www.engadget.com/2010/06/25/google-flexes-biceps-flicks-android-remote-kill-switch-for-the/

======
logic
Google deleted an app whose sole purpose for existing was misdirection (as
described by the application's author), and which was already voluntarily
withdrawn. The malware application has an attack vector that involves a remote
site that wouldn't necessarily always be under the control of the original
author.

I have a hard time feeling outraged about this; it seems like exactly the kind
of reason why both Apple and Google added the ability to remotely remove
applications to their marketplaces.

And, note that this kill-switch only applies to Market-supplied applications;
if you install an APK yourself manually, they can't remove it. (In fact,
installing or removing an app via the Market actually uses the intents for
installing and removing applications that Google used here, rather than
installing the APK directly.)

~~~
huhtenberg
It does not matter what the purpose of the app was. What matters is the fact
that they messed with users' phones without their explicit consent. A proper
way of handling the situation would've been to warn the users and then prompt
to remove the app, do you not agree?.

~~~
dablya
You have to explicitly agree to the TOS for the android market before
installing any app from it. If you install apps yourself (outside the market),
google can't touch them.

------
huhtenberg
Google's excuse for doing that \- [http://android-
developers.blogspot.com/2010/06/exercising-ou...](http://android-
developers.blogspot.com/2010/06/exercising-our-remote-application.html)

"Believe me, it's for your own protection."

